# Sasuke vs Whitebeard



## Ashi (Jun 12, 2014)

Sasuke Uchiha vs Edward Newgate

Full Knowledge(don't want lolgenjutsu arguments)

Mind-set: IC

Scenario 1: Hebi Sasuke

Scenario 2: MS Sasuke(5 Kage summit)

Scenario 3: Ten tails revival arc EMS Sasuke(PS restricted due to lack of stand alone feats)

Scenario 4: Current Rinnegan Sasuke(Final Susanoo restricted)

Scenario 5: Current Rinngan Sasuke(no restrictions, other than he can onl use what he has shown)


Location: Marineford


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2014)

It's interesting that you restricted the one that would be the closest match up. Only the last two versions of Sauce stomps, while WB clears the others, EMS isn't much without PS.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 12, 2014)

Nice hidden spite thread Tensa.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 12, 2014)

WB easily wins the first 3, Sasuke takes the last 2.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 12, 2014)

Whitebeard quakes.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 12, 2014)

All the scenarios are rapes.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 12, 2014)

Current luffy is well above hebi and can beat MS sauce.
Without PS EMS sauce can spam city level piercing strength chidori lines but that's it . (At least I don't recall feats better than this)
WB and OP verse are probably soloed by current sauce PS or not.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Nice hidden spite thread Tensa.



Towards who?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 12, 2014)

Scenario 1: Gurarara

Scenario 2: Gurarara

Scenario 3: Gay Emo

Scenario 4: Gay Emo

Scenario 5: Gay Emo


----------



## Lurko (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't act like you don't know.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 12, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Don't act like you don't know.



I don't....

If it helps I am indifferent to both these characters


----------



## kaminogan (Jun 13, 2014)

dat foreshadowing do,


----------



## Chad (Jun 13, 2014)

Each HST author has shit qualities in their own special ways, let's leave it at that.

OT: Sasuke can possibly win scenario 3.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2014)

Really they aren't even forms though at least for Sasuke. He had a few extra tricks as Hebi (which was basically part 2 Sasuke at the start), then got new eyes, then got more new eyes, and now got a power boost. I don't think changing your eyes makes your entire form change


----------



## kaminogan (Jun 13, 2014)

lets see,

naruto and sasuke:

rasengan,

kage bunshin,

kawarimi,

goukyaku,

shun-shin (or so they say)

susanoo,

amaterasu,

sage mode,

chidori,

kirin,

chidori spear,

chidori current,

hosenka,

rasenshuriken,

odama rasengan,

cho odama rasengan,

sharingan genjutsu,

chakra arms,

emo sense,

wall walking,

water walking,

bijuu dama,

henge,

planetary rasengan,

what are luffys moves ?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 13, 2014)

Luffy only has like...one source of main power and it's a pretty limited one at that. Comparing him to naruto in that regard is unfair/silly.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 13, 2014)

Scenario 1 Whitebeard wins.

Scenario 2 is probably a draw depending on who does jumps first. 

Scenarios 3-5 Sasuke wins, stomps in the last 2.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 13, 2014)

WB's beard is enough.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 13, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Scenario 1 Whitebeard wins.
> 
> Scenario 2 is probably a draw depending on who does jumps first.
> 
> Scenarios 3-5 Sasuke wins, stomps in the last 2.



5 Kage Summit Sasuke has nothing to even touch WB . He's not even city level at that time . WB is superior in every stat to 5 Kage Summit Sasuke, speed, DC, Durability .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> 5 Kage Summit Sasuke has nothing to even touch WB . He's not even city level at that time . WB is superior in every stat to 5 Kage Summit Sasuke, speed, DC, Durability .



He does have Kirin  which is City level. I think MS Sauce had a normal Susanoo by the end of the arc (vs Danzo) which I'm not sure if it' included, it's of course not enough. 

Scenerio 3 he doesn't get PS apparently so get can't do shit there either


----------



## Krippy (Jun 13, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> 5 Kage Summit Sasuke has nothing to even touch WB . He's not even city level at that time . WB is superior in every stat to 5 Kage Summit Sasuke, speed, DC, Durability .



Amaterasu will eventually kill him so it would be a draw.


----------



## 1Person (Jun 14, 2014)

Whitebeard kills every version of sasuke that doesnt have the rinnegan, ems sauce might draw due amatsasu but still gets qauked.


Luffy's a purely physical fighter so his move set is bound to be limited, naruto has more forms and a more diverse set of moves.


----------



## Tir (Jun 14, 2014)

There's no pint in debating characters power-ups anyway. 



> Each HST author has shit qualities in their own special ways, let's leave it at that.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 14, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Amaterasu will eventually kill him so it would be a draw.



Did you even read what I said ? Seriously ? Read again: Speed, Destructive Capacity, Durability superior .

Whitebeard's CASUAL quakes can't be defended by Sasuke . Whitebeard's movements are faster than Sasuke's(MHS x Hypersonic) . 

Whitebeard quakes Sasuke to oblivion before Sasuke can use Amaterasu . And let's say he does . Whitebeard laugh his ass off and cut the part where it was scratched . Whitebeard survived two holes in his torso, one in his head, sure as hell he can cut off a limb .


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> ^ Get the fuck out of here, noob . Craw back to the hole where you came from and die there .



I wouldn't just tell him to get out but find some serious help as well. It's a shame people that brainwashed and clueless are walking around without a care. He can be saved but only if someone is willing to intervene.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Did you even read what I said ? Seriously ? Read again: Speed, Destructive Capacity, Durability superior .



I read it, and all of those are irrelevant when dealing with some who can incinerate you by looking at you.



> Whitebeard's CASUAL quakes can't be defended by Sasuke . Whitebeard's movements are faster than Sasuke's(MHS x Hypersonic).



Doesn't make a difference when all Sasuke needs to do is look at him and activate it.



> Whitebeard quakes Sasuke to oblivion before Sasuke can use Amaterasu . And let's say he does . Whitebeard laugh his ass off and cut the part where it was scratched . Whitebeard survived two holes in his torso, one in his head, sure as hell he can cut off a limb .



Nope.

Sasuke isnt missing a target as large as Whitebeard. He gets hit center mass, gets in some quakes, kills him, and dies just like the cerberus.

It's a draw.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I read it, and all of those are irrelevant when dealing with some who can incinerate you by looking at you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no actually draws at obd. Only inconclusive matches and ties which only happens when the Characters are killed at the same time (isn't the case a there)
Thus, WB wins and then dies. (But is the Winner, nonetheless)


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 14, 2014)

Krippy said:


> I read it, and all of those are irrelevant when dealing with some who can incinerate you by looking at you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quake > Sasuke dies without reacting . 

WB is faster . Sasuke has to activate magekyo, activate amaterasu, WB has to raise his hand . 

Raikage who is insanely slower could dodge, what makes you think Amaterasu will hit ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2014)

Amaterasu is over-wanked. It's not all that impressive


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Amaterasu is over-wanked. It's not all that impressive


Does that shit even ignores durability?  Seems like itachi sussano to me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2014)

It doesn't do anything of the sort, it's just really hot fire, since it just "appears" there's no extra force behind it either, though it did seem to overwhelm Sauce's Goukakyuu


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 14, 2014)

Actually, it won't kill Whitebeard . Sasuke didn't have not even city level Amaterasu that time, and heat = energy and WB can take that . 

Whitebeard has to endure 7 days of Amaterasu, big deal when it's not even on megaton .


----------



## Chad (Jun 14, 2014)

Raiton amplified Kusanagi cuts the old man in half.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Actually, it won't kill Whitebeard . Sasuke didn't have not even city level Amaterasu that time, and heat = energy and WB can take that .
> 
> Whitebeard has to endure 7 days of Amaterasu, big deal when it's not even on megaton .


 amaterasu best feat is likely kiloton per sec  .wb would need to burn for roughly 1000000000 secs in order to die. Mind you,  a year has  31536000 secs, while 7 days,  poorly makes for 604k secs.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2014)

Precisely, it's nothing impressive


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 14, 2014)

1 kiloton per second .

7 days = 604800 seconds .

So, 604800 kiloton altogether, meaning 604,8 megaton . 

If it was unleashed all in one second it would hurt but ... In a time period ? Haha, Sasuke dies wishing .


----------



## 1Person (Jun 15, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Actually, it won't kill Whitebeard . Sasuke didn't have not even city level Amaterasu that time .


the only things about amaterasu that improve over time are the amount the user produces and shape manipulation.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah, Amaterasu is not killing WB .


----------



## Krippy (Jun 15, 2014)

Calcs a shit :skullknight



iwandesu said:


> There is no actually draws at obd. Only inconclusive matches and ties which only happens when the Characters are killed at the same time (isn't the case a there)
> Thus, WB wins and then dies. (But is the Winner, nonetheless)



KK


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Calcs a shit :skullknight
> KK


Life is a shit, i hope you still deal with it
calc is the way we do things there, is kind of "a get or leave" situation.


----------



## Fujita (Jun 15, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> There is no actually draws at obd. Only inconclusive matches and ties which only happens when the Characters are killed at the same time (isn't the case a there)
> Thus, WB wins and then dies. (But is the Winner, nonetheless)



Well 

This is the first I've heard of this


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 15, 2014)

Wouldn't WB getting covered in inextinguishable, albeit harmless, flames... I dunno, at least suffocate him?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 15, 2014)

If that he gets hit, and that's a big if, Sasuke is not getting time enough to put fire all over him . Also, it will flame out after seven days, that's not even Kuzan vs Sakazuki fight, sure as hell WB can endure seven days .


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Well
> 
> This is the first I've heard of this


Cuz is not true at all 
I wasn't willing to do the amaterasu calc at that time. 
Anyway,  as far as I'm concerned obd Draws leads to inconclusive matches. (Like that Akainu vs monster Aizen thread. while Akainu can't put Aizen regeneration down, aizen can't beat his logia and possibly superior durability.)
This neither is the case here.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2014)

TheRooMan said:


> One Piece Universe > Naruto Universe. Yet someone from Naruto vs OP's strongest man? Lol okay I'll play along
> 
> Sasuke uses Susano'o! ... Gets quaked, Susano'o obliterated, Sasuke... dies.
> 
> ...



Lol nice post, confirmed wank.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 16, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:
			
		

> If that he gets hit, and that's a big if, Sasuke is not getting time enough to put fire all over him .



Amaterasu is a flame that can't spread? 



			
				Mr. Black Leg said:
			
		

> Also, it will flame out after seven days, that's not even Kuzan vs Sakazuki fight, sure as hell WB can endure seven days .



I know I don't pay much attention to One Piece... but WB can last 7 days of flames burning up most of the oxygen around him?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 16, 2014)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Amaterasu is a flame that can't spread?
> 
> 
> 
> I know I don't pay much attention to One Piece... but WB can last 7 days of flames burning up most of the oxygen around him?



He seemed okay with one hole in his lung put by Sakazuki(And two fodder swords + Squardo's, all that went through his lung) . He should have a lung capacity good enough to do well against some flames around him . 

And remember this is assuming he gets hit, when the only thing he has to do is raise his arm in Sasuke's direction, and he's really faster .


----------



## TheMostReasonableDebater6 (Jun 16, 2014)

I mean we all know scenario 4 n 5 Sasuke utterly rapes, with the latter soloing OPverse.  The third scenario isn't really in question, WB will kill him.  Even if Sasuke connects with the Amaterasu, WB will survive, and while he is burning up, he'll quake Sasuke.


----------



## LineageCold (Jun 16, 2014)

To clear things up actually, Sauce Amaterasu (at least at the kage summit arc) is scalable 50 megatons. (Itachi casual Amaterasu was able to destroy/heavily damage Cerberus while a "FRS" from RM Naruto barely left a few scratches)


But it's not like wb going CQC with sauce to get tag, all WB has to do is send quakes his way.(for the first 3 sernearios that is)


----------



## Alita (Jun 16, 2014)

Sasuke slaughters in last two scenarios. Though I feel like he has chances in first 3 due to genjutsu.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

With PS he might win the third, but since he doesn't have it WB still takes it, 4 and 5 he takes easily


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 17, 2014)

LineageCold said:


> To clear things up actually, Sauce Amaterasu (at least at the kage summit arc) is scalable 50 megatons. (Itachi casual Amaterasu was able to destroy/heavily damage Cerberus while a "FRS" from RM Naruto barely left a few scratches)


I thought it was agreeable that due to how the damage is dealt, standard firepower can't be made for Amaterasu. And Amaterasu still didn't destroy the Cerberus, only after Nagato let himself be hit while Kabuto was confused which lead to its unsummoning.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jun 18, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:
			
		

> He seemed okay with one hole in his lung put by Sakazuki(And two fodder swords + Squardo's, all that went through his lung) . He should have a lung capacity good enough to do well against some flames around him .


 
Barring complications like internal bleeding and whatnot aside, all losing one lung means is that WB can't do any vigorous activity that requires blood oxygenation from 2. That is not remotely the same thing as having the oxygen directly robbed from the air immediately around you by a growing fire that's burning all over your skin.

Unless I'm missing something like WB being able to hold his breath for 2 weeks, Amaterasu being unable to spread, WB being able to blast the flames off him like Nagato did or an otherwise more informed position, WB might get snuffed via suffocation here.



			
				Mr. Black Leg said:
			
		

> And remember this is assuming he gets hit, when the only thing he has to do is raise his arm in Sasuke's direction, and he's really faster .



That's irrelevant when we're discussing the effect Amaterasu would have on WB which already presumes it sorta has to hit him in the first place.

Heck, with the recent power inflation in Naruto, who knows? He might get fast enough for speed to become a non-issue.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 18, 2014)

Doesn't matter, really.
WB's going to dodge it with ease.


----------



## Ether (Jun 20, 2014)

Scenario 1-2: WB wins no contest.
Scenario 3: WB wins with some difficulty.
Scenario 4-5: Sasuke wins no contest.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 20, 2014)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Barring complications like internal bleeding and whatnot aside, all losing one lung means is that WB can't do any vigorous activity that requires blood oxygenation from 2. That is not remotely the same thing as having the oxygen directly robbed from the air immediately around you by a growing fire that's burning all over your skin.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something like WB being able to hold his breath for 2 weeks, Amaterasu being unable to spread, WB being able to blast the flames off him like Nagato did or an otherwise more informed position, WB might get snuffed via suffocation here.



Who even said WB could hold his breath for two weeks ? I just said his lung capacity is enough that fire burning around him the oxygen does not affect him that much on the breathing department . And Amaterasu stays on one week .



> That's irrelevant when we're discussing the effect Amaterasu would have on WB which already presumes it sorta has to hit him in the first place.



That's irrelevant when we're discussing the effect Amaterasu would have on WB, yeah that's true, but to the battle itself is not irrelevant, seen that 5 Kages Summit Sasuke wouldn't get the chance to use Amaterasu on WB .



> Heck, with the recent power inflation in Naruto, who knows? He might get fast enough for speed to become a non-issue.



You do understand that we're talking about Sasuke on 5 Kages Summit Arc, right ? Current feats are not on this fight, just things up to 5 Kages Summit Arc. . Current Sasuke rapes WB beyond reasoning .


----------



## xlab3000 (Jul 3, 2014)

WB stomps first 3 scenarios and Sasuke superstomps in last 2.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Who even said WB could hold his breath for two weeks ? I just said his lung capacity is enough that fire burning around him the oxygen does not affect him that much on the breathing department . And Amaterasu stays on one week .



I reread my post. No clue where I was going with the 2 week thing.

Having a large lung capacity doesn't matter. No matter how large the volume of air WB can hold in his lungs, it will always have less oxygen and potentially a shit load of carbon dioxide in it. Unless you have something suggesting WB's body is ridiculously efficient enough to survive on a fraction of the 20% of oxygen air is made up of, he suffocates. Especially if he's got a week of it to endure.



Mr. Black Leg said:


> yeah that's true, but to the battle itself is not irrelevant, seen that 5 Kages Summit Sasuke wouldn't get the chance to use Amaterasu on WB .



I'm not the one who started the hypothetical scenario where WB gets Amaterasu'd. If you don't want to discuss it, don't. If you do, why bother repeating how improbable it is?



Mr. Black Leg said:


> You do understand that we're talking about Sasuke on 5 Kages Summit Arc, right ? Current feats are not on this fight, just things up to 5 Kages Summit Arc. . Current Sasuke rapes WB beyond reasoning .



Again, no clue what I was thinking there.


----------

